# Diesel variations



## Aethelric (Dec 26, 2021)

We recently drove the motorhome from Cornwall to Lancashire to see relations. I filled up at a Tesco garage before leaving Cornwall.  I was a bit disappointed to only get about 27mpg on the way up as I usually get a bit over 30mpg.  I thought I may have to put it in a garage when I got back.
We filled up (well almost - we put £99 in) at a Tesco garage in Lancashire, then topped up with another £20s worth from a BP garage before heading back. We did the same speed and took the same route and the weather conditions were similar but on the way back we got 32mpg. There was not much wind on either day, so all I can put it down too is the fuel.

Has anyone noticed any differences in fuel consumption due to diesel from different sources?


----------



## mistericeman (Dec 26, 2021)

Aethelric said:


> We recently drove the motorhome from Cornwall to Lancashire to see relations. I filled up at a Tesco garage before leaving Cornwall.  I was a bit disappointed to only get about 27mpg on the way up as I usually get a bit over 30mpg.  I thought I may have to put it in a garage when I got back.
> We filled up (well almost - we put £99 in) at a Tesco garage in Lancashire, then topped up with another £20s worth from a BP garage before heading back. We did the same speed and took the same route and the weather conditions were similar but on the way back we got 32mpg. There was not much wind on either day, so all I can put it down too is the fuel.
> 
> Has anyone noticed any differences in fuel consumption due to diesel from different sources?


Yes there ARE differences in fuels from different places (petrol stations) 
Most branded stations will have extra additives added (foaming/detergents etc) 
Although they come from the same tanks/refineries tanks. 

That said they all have to conform to set standards so fuel performance wise there isn't that much difference.... 

I doubt most of us can carry out tests in day to day driving that will return accurate enough figures to detect a difference of A few MPG.


----------



## Scotia (Dec 26, 2021)

Yes have heard good reports but using cherry ( seriously) guy I know ran out of fuel and was filled up with red diesel by a farmer who came to the rescue.  His egr valve was also stuck open and by 15 miles up the road the warning light had gone out and he also noted better mpg by the time he had to refill from a full tank.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 26, 2021)

All the stations here draw from the same big tanks in Belfast docks here, fuel consumption will alter with air temp slight inclines wind and standing road water, not forgetting any big fatties on board.


----------



## witzend (Dec 26, 2021)

Aethelric said:


> We recently drove the motorhome from Cornwall to Lancashire  We did the same speed and took the same route and the weather conditions were similar but on the way back we got 32mpg. There was not much wind on either day, so all I can put it down too is the fuel.


I always find it easier coming home as its down hill most of the way most places are further up than Cornwall


----------



## Aethelric (Dec 26, 2021)

Thanks for the replies. The drop from 32mpg and 27mpg costs the same as a diesel price jump from £1.50 to £1.78 per litre. Both fill ups were from Tesco, apart from a little top up from a BP garage. The drive up must have cost me and extra £13-£14.
I wonder if it was anything to do with the change to winter diesel - this is supposed  to happen in November but probably varies around the country.


----------



## Aethelric (Dec 26, 2021)

witzend said:


> I always find it easier coming home as its down hill most of the way most places are further up than Cornwall


I just knew someone would say that.   Usually coming to Cornwall is slightly worse as the prevailing wind is from the South West.


----------



## colinm (Dec 26, 2021)

What where the dates?


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 26, 2021)

colinm said:


> What where the dates?


Californian.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Dec 26, 2021)

Aethelric said:


> Aethelric said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies. The drop from 32mpg and 27mpg costs the same as a diesel price jump from £1.50 to £1.78 per litre. Both fill ups were from Tesco, apart from a little top up from a BP garage. The drive up must have cost me and extra £13-£14.
> ...


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 27, 2021)

Members may laugh and joke but there is some truth in that.

I always find that the journey from Lancashire down to Dover for the ferry over to France always returns better economy ( by 3 - 4 MPG ) than the journey back to Lancashire from Dover. 

Both ways start from the relevant Morrisons i.e. Leyland and Canterbury with a full tank.

The figures are worked out with brim to brim fills and the return journey is an exact reverse on the first one down there with both ways being at daft o`clock to minimse traffic.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 27, 2021)

It's a Mystery ?
I have tried the premium grade diesel but not sufficiently to report any differences with any conviction.
My personal take on it is that
1 It MAY be a good idea to use superior fuel every so oftem (1x a month or every 5th fill up
The pereived benefit being that "it is good for the engine"

2 Any increase in mpg ( eg 10%) is countered by the extra cost

So I will continue with this policy.
It is also not always possible to get "superdiesel"

If interested in better engine performance/mpg other solutions are possible
I did have a Tunit Plugin device which seemed to improve mpg.
It failed and I will not bother with a replacement.
I get very close to 30mpg anyway and quite happy with the "grunt"
Renault 2.5 Dci "tugging" a 3500kg low profile coachbuilt


----------



## Harrytherid (Dec 27, 2021)

I generally get better economy driving away from Cornwall than driving home to Cornwall and almost always put it down to wind and I buy my fuel from Morrisons or ASDA, usually and generally get 30 MPG ish.  Never notice any difference in power.  My MOT guy tells me to put in top grade fuel occasionally but I never bother; too tight, I suppose.  Mine is a Fiat 130 multijet with 3500kg low profile coach built and on the rare occasions I want it to shift, it always seems to do just that.


----------



## maingate (Dec 27, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> It's a Mystery ?
> I have tried the premium grade diesel but not sufficiently to report any differences with any conviction.
> My personal take on it is that
> 1 It MAY be a good idea to use superior fuel every so oftem (1x a month or every 5th fill up
> ...


My Tunit box developed a fault and they repaired it free of charge. Excellent service from Tunit.


----------



## Bertilak (Dec 27, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> I always find that the journey from Lancashire down to Dover for the ferry over to France always returns better economy ( by 3 - 4 MPG ) than the journey back to Lancashire from Dover.


I'll do that too, but I think it's psychological. On the way out, we're in holiday mode wombling down to the coast with plenty of time spare for a ferry in the morning; returning, the trip is almost over, we just want to get back home and thus drive harder...


----------



## Aethelric (Dec 27, 2021)

Mine is a Autosleeper Nuevo coach built with all the aerodynamic properties of a house brick. I usually keep the speed to around 60mph on the motorway and expect around 31-33mpg.  Best I managed was 36, over 300 miles but there was a very strong  tail wind. When I have been in a hurry, she seems happy to keep at 70mph all day but the consumption drops to around 27.  In the past I have normally got the diesel from Asda, but this time I filled up at Tesco.  

I have noticed that the price difference between the local BP garage and Tesco was reduced considerably and is now only about 2p per litre.  I'll avoid our local Tesco for a while.


----------



## Makzine (Dec 27, 2021)

I always thought if you have to ask how much it does to the gallon you can't afford to run it


----------



## Caz (Dec 27, 2021)

witzend said:


> I always find it easier coming home as its down hill most of the way most places are further up than Cornwall



I concur. I always get better MPG coming home from Scotland than I do going up there 'cos it's uphill.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 27, 2021)

Makzine said:


> I always thought if you have to ask how much it does to the gallon you can't afford to run it



The main reason i do it is that if there is a problem starting with the engine it normally shows with a drop in the MPG.


----------



## TR5 (Dec 27, 2021)

How did you come to the conclusion of how many MPG you got. Two tank fills is not an accurate indication, and if you rely on what the dashboard 'computer' states, these are notorious for being inaccurate.  Over 20,000 miles mine has told different to accurately kept logs of every re-fuel, taking the mileage the vehicle has covered, from new.


----------



## mistericeman (Dec 27, 2021)

TR5 said:


> How did you come to the conclusion of how many MPG you got. Two tank fills is not an accurate indication, and if you rely on what the dashboard 'computer' states, these are notorious for being inaccurate.  Over 20,000 miles mine has told different to accurately kept logs of every re-fuel, taking the mileage the vehicle has covered, from new.


Exactly.... 

Without the very accurate equipment and rolling road testing... 
It's nigh on impossible to get accurate figures in real life..... 

Wind direction/load/road conditions/variances in driving styles/temptatures/air pressure etc etc 

All make it little better than guessing to say....
 I got X last week and this week I'm getting Y


----------



## Aethelric (Dec 27, 2021)

TR5 said:


> How did you come to the conclusion of how many MPG you got. Two tank fills is not an accurate indication, and if you rely on what the dashboard 'computer' states, these are notorious for being inaccurate.  Over 20,000 miles mine has told different to accurately kept logs of every re-fuel, taking the mileage the vehicle has covered, from new.


I compared the dashboard computer to the brim to brim method quite a few years ago when I first got it.   As I recall it was not far out and was consistent.  We have done about 85,000 miles in the van and the dashboard display has been consistent.  It goes down if I sustain a higher speed as expected of course.
The *only time* in it has gone down inexplicably was this 330 mile trip from Cornwall to Lancashire.  Mpg was back to normal on the return journey. 
I have done this trip many times before, and I hope I'll be doing it many times in the future, although the next one is a few months away. 

What sort of variations did you get, and how long were your trips?


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 27, 2021)

When I was in the petrol industry it was common knowledge that some supermarkets bought low grade military fuel from eastern european countries, this fuel is made using a lower grade process and materials, tanks consume gallons per mile ! its octane rating was very low and you needed to be heavier with the accelerator pedal to get decent performance. Obviously that affects the mpg figure the same as this new 'winter grade fuel' will. You cannot add vegetable oils to fuel and expect it to give the same levels of performance, it will slowly be ruining your engine too......I have no idea where they source their supplies thesedays, but use V-power now for the performance and economy benefits.


----------



## Aethelric (Dec 27, 2021)

Saoirse said:


> When I was in the petrol industry it was common knowledge that some supermarkets bought low grade military fuel from eastern european countries, this fuel is made using a lower grade process and materials, tanks consume gallons per mile ! its octane rating was very low and you needed to be heavier with the accelerator pedal to get decent performance. Obviously that affects the mpg figure the same as this new 'winter grade fuel' will. You cannot add vegetable oils to fuel and expect it to give the same levels of performance, it will slowly be ruining your engine too......I have no idea where they source their supplies thesedays, but use V-power now for the performance and economy benefits.



Aha - I suspected dirty work was afoot.


----------



## Whiskey46 (Dec 27, 2021)

Makzine said:


> I always thought if you have to ask how much it does to the gallon you can't afford to run it


I had a workmate who drove a 4X4(on Lease) .
When I asked what it did to the gallon ( from the point of view of engine efficincy b


----------



## Whiskey46 (Dec 27, 2021)

Makzine said:


> I always thought if you have to ask how much it does to the gallon you can't afford to run it


I had a workmate who drove a big 4X4 (leased).I asked him whar the fuel consumption was ( from the point of view of engine efficiency and future reference  )
He made that " very clever" response  sayingthat " if i asked that ,I could'nt afford it", but  if  he put in £10.00 and it lasted for ages.
He coloured up when I said  his problem was that could'nt work it out !!!!


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 27, 2021)

Harrytherid said:


> I generally get better economy driving away from Cornwall than driving home to Cornwall and almost always put it down to wind


Change your diet.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 27, 2021)

Aethelric said:


> I compared the dashboard computer to the brim to brim method quite a few years ago when I first got it.   As I recall it was not far out and was consistent.  We have done about 85,000 miles in the van and the dashboard display has been consistent.  It goes down if I sustain a higher speed as expected of course.
> The *only time* in it has gone down inexplicably was this 330 mile trip from Cornwall to Lancashire.  Mpg was back to normal on the return journey.
> I have done this trip many times before, and I hope I'll be doing it many times in the future, although the next one is a few months away.
> 
> What sort of variations did you get, and how long were your trips?


Veggie oil engines run much longer and cooler,its the low sulpher content these days which wrecks engines.


----------



## peter palance (Dec 28, 2021)

Aethelric said:


> Thanks for the replies. The drop from 32mpg and 27mpg costs the same as a diesel price jump from £1.50 to £1.78 per litre. Both fill ups were from Tesco, apart from a little top up from a BP garage. The drive up must have cost me and extra £13-£14.
> I wonder if it was anything to do with the change to winter diesel - this is supposed  to happen in November but probably varies around the country.


i use redex every other fill in my tank. runs well. but not in summer. you may like. you may not. seems to be running nicely. over to you. ok.pj. oh happy new year
running wise. i mean engin.


----------



## peter palance (Dec 28, 2021)

colinm said:


> What where the dates?


fat once. nice and jucie. ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Dec 28, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Change your diet.


fatty oh or plumshus. which way but louse. go for it. ok.pj. happy new year


----------



## canalboater (Dec 28, 2021)

I find when you stop bothering about miles per gallon and measure it in smiles per gallon instead your trips are a lot more enjoyable.
All the best when it comes people


----------



## Harrytherid (Dec 28, 2021)

In my case I went to the NEC and back twice noting the mileage on GPS not odometer (forgotten now but about 450 miles there and back) and filling up at one particular pump each time then calculated the fuel use from that on each occasion and comparing what the computer told me with the result.  I found the computer to be accurate on both occasions so have relied on it since.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 28, 2021)

Dont matter how many gallons to the mile they use, fact is if you want out then get the wallet out.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 28, 2021)

Saoirse said:


> When I was in the petrol industry it was common knowledge that some supermarkets bought low grade military fuel from eastern european countries, this fuel is made using a lower grade process and materials, tanks consume gallons per mile ! its octane rating was very low and you needed to be heavier with the accelerator pedal to get decent performance. Obviously that affects the mpg figure the same as this new 'winter grade fuel' will. You cannot add vegetable oils to fuel and expect it to give the same levels of performance, it will slowly be ruining your engine too......I have no idea where they source their supplies thesedays, but use V-power now for the performance and economy benefits.



There have been a lot of stories about Tesco providing very poor fuel in the past. I don't know how true they are but whenever my mate fills his Transit there he gets a 'Particulate Filter' (or something like that) warning light comes on.

I had problems a couple of years ago with Tesco fuel but very rarely use them now.


----------



## Aethelric (Dec 28, 2021)

I think the problem may be to do with winter diesel.  The change is supposed to happen in November and both of my fill ups were in December, but with the current covid driven chaos some garages may be out of sync.
I found this link which goes into a little detail.
https://dieselcar.com/stuff/doctor/chilling-thoughts-on-fuel-economy/


----------



## TR5 (Dec 28, 2021)

Personally, I have never had an issue with fuel from Tesco's or Sainsbury's, and have driven a lot of miles.  I have also found no particular benefit of using V-Power diesel, as opposed to any other, and yes I have tried it and monitored the mileage over several fills, to no advantage.

I use Shell V-Power petrol (or the BP or Esso equivalent) in my Triumph TR5, as it needs the higher octane it was designed to use, as it would have been 101 octane 5 star fuel originally. It  certainly doesn't like 95 or 97 octane fuel - at all, and still has an octane booster added at 99 octane.


----------



## 2cv (Dec 28, 2021)

TR5 said:


> Personally, I have never had an issue with fuel from Tesco's or Sainsbury's, and have driven a lot of miles.  I have also found no particular benefit of using V-Power diesel, as opposed to any other, and yes I have tried it and monitored the mileage over several fills, to no advantage.
> 
> I use Shell V-Power petrol (or the BP or Esso equivalent) in my Triumph TR5, as it needs the higher octane it was designed to use, as it would have been 101 octane 5 star fuel originally. It  certainly doesn't like 95 or 97 octane fuel - at all, and still has an octane booster added at 99 octane.



Tesco Momentum premium petrol is 99 octane.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 28, 2021)

TR5 said:


> Personally, I have never had an issue with fuel from Tesco's or Sainsbury's, and have driven a lot of miles.  I have also found no particular benefit of using V-Power diesel, as opposed to any other, and yes I have tried it and monitored the mileage over several fills, to no advantage.
> 
> I use Shell V-Power petrol (or the BP or Esso equivalent) in my Triumph TR5, as it needs the higher octane it was designed to use, as it would have been 101 octane 5 star fuel originally. It  certainly doesn't like 95 or 97 octane fuel - at all, and still has an octane booster added at 99 octane.



Although it was rumoured as a nationwide problem with Tesco fuel, it may have been far worse at our local Tesco which apparently had dozens of complaints in a couple of weeks.

The same happened a few weeks later as well.


----------



## Herman (Dec 28, 2021)

I would love to know how you all manage to get 30+ to the gallon, we have a 2017 2.3 Fiat and can only get 25MPG running about 65mph on the oddo which is 60mph on the satnav., we are not a low profile but I doubt it makes that much difference. What I have noticed is we normally fill up at a BP garage when we what to refill the gas bottle, Other times I will use supermarkets and Tesco's last time only returned 23MPG.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 28, 2021)

Herman said:


> I would love to know how you all manage to get 30+ to the gallon, we have a 2017 2.3 Fiat and can only get 25MPG running about 65mph on the oddo which is 60mph on the satnav., we are not a low profile but I doubt it makes that much difference. What I have noticed is we normally fill up at a BP garage when we what to refill the gas bottle, Other times I will use supermarkets and Tesco's last time only returned 23MPG.


Most engines are set to give best fig on fuel at 56mph from my days in the trade, lift your right foot a tad and things will improve, I get 30mpg at 55 but boot on 60 plus and it drops below 25mpg with ease on my big bus.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 29, 2021)

Herman said:


> I would love to know how you all manage to get 30+ to the gallon, we have a 2017 2.3 Fiat and can only get 25MPG running about 65mph on the oddo which is 60mph on the satnav., we are not a low profile but I doubt it makes that much difference. What I have noticed is we normally fill up at a BP garage when we what to refill the gas bottle, Other times I will use supermarkets and Tesco's last time only returned 23MPG.



As* Trev *says, drop your speed a little and the MPG will improve.

Treat the journey as part of the time away / break / holiday and your wallet will enjoy it as well


----------



## TR5 (Dec 29, 2021)

2cv said:


> Tesco Momentum premium petrol is 99 octane.


Is it E5 or E10 - do you know?


----------



## 2cv (Dec 29, 2021)

As far as I know it’s E5. I sometimes use it in my old cars because of that.


----------



## tordcamper (Dec 29, 2021)

Aethelric said:


> We recently drove the motorhome from Cornwall to Lancashire to see relations. I filled up at a Tesco garage before leaving Cornwall.  I was a bit disappointed to only get about 27mpg on the way up as I usually get a bit over 30mpg.  I thought I may have to put it in a garage when I got back.
> We filled up (well almost - we put £99 in) at a Tesco garage in Lancashire, then topped up with another £20s worth from a BP garage before heading back. We did the same speed and took the same route and the weather conditions were similar but on the way back we got 32mpg. There was not much wind on either day, so all I can put it down too is the fuel.
> 
> Has anyone noticed any differences in fuel consumption due to diesel from different sources?


Hello
I have always purchased supermarket fuel but a short while back I started using shell diesel to earn rewards. I noticed straight away better fuel economy, smoother running better all round performance so I shall now keep to top grade fuels.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 29, 2021)

I noticed if you mix 20ltrs of 28 sec heating oil with 1 & a half ltrs of cooking out it works out at 50p a ltr, big diff on my pocket, only joking of course.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 29, 2021)

TR5 said:


> Is it E5 or E10 - do you know?



Yes Tesco Momentum is E5.


----------



## TR5 (Jan 2, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> I noticed if you mix 20ltrs of 28 sec heating oil with 1 & a half ltrs of cooking out it works out at 50p a ltr, big diff on my pocket, only joking of course.


Will it fry your chips while you're driving?


----------



## Derek (Jan 4, 2022)

Aethelric said:


> We recently drove the motorhome from Cornwall to Lancashire to see relations. I filled up at a Tesco garage before leaving Cornwall.  I was a bit disappointed to only get about 27mpg on the way up as I usually get a bit over 30mpg.  I thought I may have to put it in a garage when I got back.
> We filled up (well almost - we put £99 in) at a Tesco garage in Lancashire, then topped up with another £20s worth from a BP garage before heading back. We did the same speed and took the same route and the weather conditions were similar but on the way back we got 32mpg. There was not much wind on either day, so all I can put it down too is the fuel.
> 
> Has anyone noticed any differences in fuel consumption due to diesel from different sources?


Hi a few years back my son read a report by mercedes,  they did a test on a diesel car across Europe using two stroke as an additive to help increase efficiency and performance,  I tried this in my car and actually found that I got extra mpg , my car ran smother and actually sounded quite,  was wondering if any of you have done this , would love to try on my new van but a bit nervous because of the warranty,


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 4, 2022)

Derek said:


> Hi a few years back my son read a report by mercedes,  they did a test on a diesel car across Europe using two stroke as an additive to help increase efficiency and performance,  I tried this in my car and actually found that I got extra mpg , my car ran smother and actually sounded quite,  was wondering if any of you have done this , would love to try on my new van but a bit nervous because of the warranty,


Used to tip a bottle of 2 stroke into the transit now and again.... 
Didn't make any appreciable difference so didn't bother doing it for very long... 
Certainly didn't notice any improvement in fuel economy.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 4, 2022)

It may leave deposits on the injectors, but cooking oil cleans systems, but many new vans don't like it.
The benefits of some oil will give more MPG as it will add to the bang inside the cylinders, but then again how much does the extra oil cost.


----------



## Drover (Jan 4, 2022)

Dare I put this post here..in previous lives I was a tanker driver and my wife was a fuel station manager (not tesco),  both over 5 years ago.
Yes Tesco did use a additive to bulk up fuel. Their drivers got told how much to add to 36000 ltrs of derv.
Whether they still do this I have no idea....


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 4, 2022)

Drover said:


> Dare I put this post here..in previous lives I was a tanker driver and my wife was a fuel station manager (not tesco),  both over 5 years ago.
> Yes Tesco did use a additive to bulk up fuel. Their drivers got told how much to add to 36000 ltrs of derv.
> Whether they still do this I have no idea....


When i worked part time evenings in a shell station driver did put an additive in, wink wink, for so called power boost, it was a small bottle contain about 5ml of flued, I ask the driver and he winked saying its a legal thing to keep up with the advertisement, does feck all to be truthful.


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 4, 2022)

It takes very little head  wind to drop the mpg on   a brick shaped motorhome , and has the opposite effect with a tail wind ,


----------



## Tarmacapache (Jan 4, 2022)

Aethelric said:


> We recently drove the motorhome from Cornwall to Lancashire to see relations. I filled up at a Tesco garage before leaving Cornwall.  I was a bit disappointed to only get about 27mpg on the way up as I usually get a bit over 30mpg.  I thought I may have to put it in a garage when I got back.
> We filled up (well almost - we put £99 in) at a Tesco garage in Lancashire, then topped up with another £20s worth from a BP garage before heading back. We did the same speed and took the same route and the weather conditions were similar but on the way back we got 32mpg. There was not much wind on either day, so all I can put it down too is the fuel.
> 
> Has anyone noticed any differences in fuel consumption due to diesel from different sources?


The journey to Lancashire was uphill hence less mpg


----------



## Tarmacapache (Jan 4, 2022)

Scotia said:


> Yes have heard good reports but using cherry ( seriously) guy I know ran out of fuel and was filled up with red diesel by a farmer who came to the rescue.  His egr valve was also stuck open and by 15 miles up the road the warning light had gone out and he also noted better mpg by the time he had to refill from a full tank.


Just as a point of note, the elements of red diesel stay in your tank for a long time. If you were to be stopped by the ministry on a check and they dipped your diesel tank, the red diesel would be identified, the result would be that they seize your vehicle.


----------



## tidewatcher (Jan 4, 2022)

In a previous life I had a Cleveland Petrol station which even then was supplied by Esso tankers. Back then Cleveland five star was known as Discol with added alcohol (?) for improved performance. When the driver came to unload the five star he would  hop back up to the top of the tanker with a small bottle containing alcohol and an eye dropper……..  The best thing about the petrol stations then was the lovely glass tops to the pumps, if only I had saved them…. Also remember making sure I dipped the empty tanks on the tanker, a favourite was for the driver to do it and show you the dry stick, mainly because he dipped it with his fingers under the cross piece. Happy days.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 4, 2022)

Tarmacapache said:


> Just as a point of note, the elements of red diesel stay in your tank for a long time. If you were to be stopped by the ministry on a check and they dipped your diesel tank, the red diesel would be identified, the result would be that they seize your vehicle.


Apparently 500 miles is enough to flush through, the threat of seizure is a threat they ask for the duty to be paid on the volume of the tank and then ask for you to empty the tank. Just ask the question what was the money paid for? the reply would be to pay the duty of the fuel in the tank, there ye go you have paid the duty and have a receipt for the paid duty so use until empty.
 Have seen it happen on our way back from racing in Europe the only other thing that was said you must use it within two weeks, thick or what dover to Scotland in a 7.5 ton truck and half a tank of fuel yes it was finished before arriving back. The top level of the floor was measured and the underside measured just in case a false floor was used and tanks hidden. Not me but a good friend!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 4, 2022)

Scotia said:


> Apparently 500 miles is enough to flush through, the threat of seizure is a threat they ask for the duty to be paid on the volume of the tank and then ask for you to empty the tank. Just ask the question what was the money paid for? the reply would be to pay the duty of the fuel in the tank, there ye go you have paid the duty and have a receipt for the paid duty so use until empty.
> Have seen it happen on our way back from racing in Europe the only other thing that was said you must use it within two weeks, thick or what dover to Scotland in a 7.5 ton truck and half a tank of fuel yes it was finished before arriving back. The top level of the floor was measured and the underside measured just in case a false floor was used and tanks hidden. Not me but a good friend!


Not here £1000 on the spot or vh taken away on a low loader & crushed if no payment with a time frame, end off.
Some one must arrive with the dosh or you can pay with a c card at the side of the road.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 4, 2022)

Maybe things have changed,  can only state what I witnessed.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 4, 2022)

Scotia said:


> Maybe things have changed,  can only state what I witnessed.


Used to be £500 here and all Belfast taxi drivers kept an envelope to hand to customs should they be stopped, then the gov caught on and upped the fine & added confiscation, this came into force about 5/6 years back, garda down south were first to do this and they are very strict, second offense vh gone and jail.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 5, 2022)

Red diesrl ?
Buy a tractor and tow a caravan.
Stop on muddy sites and charge £10 a go for towing out those who get stuck !


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 5, 2022)

There used to be a chap in north belfast who after getting pulled for red in the car decided to use one of his quarry large dump trucks to go down to his office as you can go 6 miles on red derv if farm registered, he did this for over 2 years at 15mph holding up half of north Belfast.


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 5, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Most engines are set to give best fig on fuel at 56mph from my days in the trade, lift your right foot a tad and things will improve, I get 30mpg at 55 but boot on 60 plus and it drops below 25mpg with ease on my big bus.



Yea, Nothing new. The escort cosworth had a speed sensor on the gearbox, it's sole purpose was to lean off the mixture at the fuel economy testing speed. Developed in the late '80's.


----------



## ShockedFox (Jan 5, 2022)

mistericeman said:


> Yes there ARE differences in fuels from different places (petrol stations)
> Most branded stations will have extra additives added (foaming/detergents etc)
> Although they come from the same tanks/refineries tanks.
> 
> ...


Fuel stations should be held accountable indicating the source of their fuel as well as all the additives and ingredients contained into the fuel we buy...the same way food suppliers have to....our  vehicles are expensive and we as consumers should have the right to know what we are really putting into our vehicles fuel tanks...


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 5, 2022)

ShockedFox said:


> Fuel stations should be held accountable indicating the source of their fuel as well as all the additives and ingredients contained into the fuel we buy...the same way food suppliers have to....our  vehicles are expensive and we as consumers should have the right to know what we are really putting into our vehicles fuel tanks...


They are.... 

There are strict standards fuel producers  have to abide by... 

It's a like buying a tesco basic or a Marks and Spencers finest... 

Want the fuel with the all singing and dancing additives... 

Buy branded (even IF only occasionally) 

Want basic... Buy supermarket own brand.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 6, 2022)

Supermarket petrol quality: what you need to know - Which?
					

Filling up at your local supermarket petrol station can often be cheaper than choosing an oil company’s forecourt. But should you be worried about exactly what’s going in your tank?




					www.which.co.uk


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 6, 2022)

mistericeman said:


> They are....
> 
> There are strict standards fuel producers  have to abide by...
> 
> ...


They are all the same, you are being told porkies.


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 6, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> They are all the same, you are being told porkies.


They might be over where you are Trev.... 
But over here, the supermarket brands lack certain additives... 

I've a good friend that works Shell.... And confirms it.


----------

